# Alphacool Eisbaer 420 - Lüftertausch



## java4ever (23. August 2017)

*Alphacool Eisbaer 420 - Lüftertausch*

Guten Abend,

Ich sehe mich gezwungen für das anstehende Threadripper-Upgrade eine angemessene Kühllösung besorgen zu müssen, da kommt der Release der Eisbaer 420 gerade recht!
Ich habe aber auch schon gelesen, dass ein Lüftertausch noch etwas an Lautstärke rausholen könnte (bis zu 1,7 Sone, siehe PCGH Test).
Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, welche Lüfter sich dafür am besten eignen.
Bei Lüftern habe ich so rein vom Bauchgefühl bei be quiet ein gutes Gefühl.

Deswegen jetzt in Kurzform:
- Silent Wings 3 gegen Eiswind 14 - Wie groß schätzt ihr den Unterschied ein?
- Silent Wings 3 - Hat das High RPM Modell irgendwelche Nachteile?
- Bessere Alternativen zu den Silent Wings 3 (bei dem Preis hoffe ich ja nicht  )
- Warnungen vor der Eisbaer 420?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Corsair_Fan (23. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 420 - Lüftertausch*

Berichte bitte auch mal wie laut die Pumpe ist und die Verarbeitung. Wollte mir die auch holen aber heißt das die Pumpe laut sein und nach einer gewisssen Zeit anfangen soll zu klappern.
Für meine neues Sys. was ich mir auch grad zusammen stellen suche ich auch eine bessere Kühlung als die jetzige die ich habe.

Ist auch die einzige 420 die ich gesehen habe die es z.Z. gibt.


----------



## java4ever (23. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 420 - Lüftertausch*

Hmm, das wundert mich irgendwie.
"Wären da nicht die Mittelklasse-Lüfter, die Eisbaer hätte möglicherweise einen PCGH-Top-Produkt-Award erhalten. So ist sie "nur" der neue Spitzenreiter in unserer Testtabelle - und vor allen Dingen die erste Kompaktwasserkühlung, von der wir Silent-Enthusiasten nicht abraten müssen."
Teil des Fazits der PCGH zum Test der 360er.

Letztendlich gibt es außer Asetek ja sonst keine Hersteller mehr, oder?


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 420 - Lüftertausch*

Bin auch auf einen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt. Ich würde aber die Noctua NF A14 (PWM) nehmen. Hatte die Silent Wings 3 (die 1000RPM Variante) mal bei meiner H110i GT drauf und die Kühlleistung hat sich um ca. 5-10 Grad verschlechtert


----------



## Narbennarr (24. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 420 - Lüftertausch*



java4ever schrieb:


> Hmm, das wundert mich irgendwie.
> "Wären da nicht die Mittelklasse-Lüfter, die Eisbaer hätte möglicherweise einen PCGH-Top-Produkt-Award erhalten. So ist sie "nur" der neue Spitzenreiter in unserer Testtabelle - und vor allen Dingen die erste Kompaktwasserkühlung, von der wir Silent-Enthusiasten nicht abraten müssen."
> Teil des Fazits der PCGH zum Test der 360er.
> 
> Letztendlich gibt es außer Asetek ja sonst keine Hersteller mehr, oder?



PCGH testet das Ding ja nicht über Wochen oder Monate hinweg. Fakt ist, dass es offenbar immer wieder Meldungen gibt, die Eisbaer würde mit der Zeit lauter. Allerdings lassen sich davon viele mit einigen Tropfen Nachfüllflüssigkeit wieder zum Schweigen bringen. Mit der Zeit sammelt sich einfach das letzte bisschen Luft im AGB und dann wirds laut wenn die Pumpe die Luftblasen erwischt 
Die Lüfter der Eisbaer sind allerdings wirklich mies was die Geräusche angehen. Das ist nahezu jeder Mittelklasselüfter eine verbesserung



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Bin auch auf einen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt. Ich würde aber die Noctua NF A14 (PWM) nehmen. Hatte die Silent Wings 3 (die 1000RPM Variante) mal bei meiner H110i GT drauf und die Kühlleistung hat sich um ca. 5-10 Grad verschlechtert



Auf gleichen RPM?


----------



## Chimera (26. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 420 - Lüftertausch*

Also wenn es möglichst leise sein soll, dann sind die SW3 sicher top. Hab selber an beiden AIOs (BQ Silent Loop 120 und Cryorig A80) jeweils die SW3 HS PWM in 120mm und 140mm, kann selbst nach mehrmonatigem Betrieb nicht klagen. Warum ich zu den High Speed griff? Nun, ich hab lieber Reserven nach oben hin anstatt im Hochsommer feststellen zu müssen, dass die Variante mit weniger Speed am Limit werkelt. Ok, bisher musst ich die SW3 noch nie mit Vollgas betreiben, jetzt mit 34°C Raumtemperatur laufen die 140mm an der Cryorig mit max. 1200 U/min beim zocken und halten meinen i5 immer noch schön kühl 
Übrigens, die SW3 sind bei Modellen wie der Eisbaer oder eben der Silent Loop schon etwas besser als auf den Asetek-Modellen von Corsair, Cryorig, usw. Denn im Vergleich fiel mir auf, dass die Asetek AIOs nen etwas engmaschigeren Radiator haben, während der Nexxxos Radi etwas grössere Abstände hat. Man muss jedoch relativieren, der Unterschied ist marginal. Auf der Cryorig hat ich zuvor die QF140, die drehten auch mit um die 1800 U/min recht hoch für 140er, doch die waren effektiv nicht erträglich vom Krach her und hab dann vor den SW3 div. andere Modelle getestet, u.a. die WingBoost 2 oder den NF-A14 PWM. Der Noctua bot zwar etwas mehr Leistung, war aber bei 100% nicht so leise wie der SW3 bei gleicher Drehzahl (also 1500 U/min), während der WingBoost nur leicht besser war als die Pure Wings meiner Silent Loop (vorallem gedrosselt sackten die recht ab). Am Ende empfand ich die SW3 als besten Kompro aus Lautstärke und Leistung, zudem find ich sie optisch hübscher als die Dünnpfiff-Noctuas 
Du kannst natürlich auch die eLoops in Betracht ziehen, wobei die halt nicht für jeden wirklich leise sind (mich z.B., ich find die alles andere als leise). Am Ende kommst du wohl oder übel eh nicht drum rum selbst zu testen, was für deine Ohren erträglich ist oder nicht, denn keiner von uns hört die Dinge ja so wie du


----------



## Teriodis (13. September 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 420 - Lüftertausch*

Hallo. 

Ich habe an meiner eisbaer 360 und eiswolf 120 
( beide gekoppelt ) 

4 eloops  auf 450 rpm als push. 

Pumoen geräusche hört man leider minimal.

Cpu pumpe auf 7volt und gpu pumpe auf 5 volt.

Die lüfter sind nicht war zunehmen


----------



## mtheis1987 (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 420 - Lüftertausch*

Moin,

mir ist bewusst das dieser Thread schon über ein Jahr alt, aber er beschreibt meine Situation (neue CPU mit WaKü geplant) ganz gut.

Hat der TE oder auch jemand anders denn inzwischen Erfahrungen gesammelt mit angesprochenem Thema? Also Eisbaer 420 + SW3, und wie ist es mit der Lautstärke? Hat die Pumpe irgendwelche Geräusche entwickelt nach der Inbetriebnahme?

Ich möchte auf einen 9900K umsteigen und besitze derzeit einen NH-D15 der seinen Dienst auch ganz gut verrichtet, und dies sicherlich auch auf einem 9900K noch tun wird, dennoch fällt mir auf das RAM ab einer gewissen Leistungsklasse (ab 4400 MHz) nicht mehr ohne "Gartenzaun" zu bekommen ist. Daher möchte ich auf eine Wakü umsteigen um zusätzlichen Platz zu gewinnen.

Danke für eventuelle Antworten.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 420 - Lüftertausch*



mtheis1987 schrieb:


> Also Eisbaer 420 + SW3, und wie ist es mit der Lautstärke?



Ich habe eine Eisbaer/Eiswolf-Kombi mit 2x280er Radiatoren die mit SW3 bestückt sind! Ich denke das kann man vergleichen und wenn man diese Kombi mit weniger als 650 U/min unter Last betreibt, ist jede HDD lauter. Bei mir war das zumindest der Grund meine letzte interne HDD in ein externes Gehäuse zu verbannen. 



> Hat die Pumpe irgendwelche Geräusche entwickelt nach der Inbetriebnahme?



Ja bei 12 Volt hört man Pumpe und ein übliches "Wasserrauschen"... aber ich glaube zu wissen, das du was anderes meinst.  

Nein... sie hat nicht auffällig geklackert oder dergleichen! 

Die Pumpe kann man drosseln und bei 7 Volt ist sie leise genug nach meiner Meinung.


----------

